# Hoyt Horizon brace height



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

bill -

With medium limbs (68"), the norm is 8.5 - 9". 8" with those limbs is a bit on the low side. Suggest a a 14, yes a 14 strand D97 string.

Remember, brace height is function of arrow spine, so YMMV.

Viper1 out.


----------

